Do you need a lawyer/professional to write an iOS app privacy policy? - LinguaBrowse
======
termsfeed
It depends on your business and app functionality. As we've written here [1],
have a look at what Privacy Policies usually need to disclose:

\- What kind of personal information you collect from users

\- How do you use that personal information

\- If you share this information with third parties

\- If third parties can collect personal information through your app

\- How can users access and change the personal information you collected

For example, if you're about to display ads through Google AdMob in your iOS
app, then read AdMob Behavioral Policies [2]. At the "Personalized
advertising" section, Google makes it clear that it may show interest-based ad
to the users of your app and that any apps using AdMob must update their
Privacy Policies to reflect this:

> Additionally, your app's privacy policy may need to be updated to reflect
> the use of personalized advertising (formerly known as interest-based
> advertising) served via the Google Mobile Ads SDK.

[1] [https://www.quora.com/What-do-privacy-policies-typically-
inc...](https://www.quora.com/What-do-privacy-policies-typically-
include/answer/Leah-Hamilton-10)

[2]
[https://support.google.com/admob/answer/2753860?hl=en&ref_to...](https://support.google.com/admob/answer/2753860?hl=en&ref_topic=2745287)

